# My Family Just Seems To Get Smaller! *Picture Heavy!*



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

So ive taken some quick snaps of Hopper & Mimi! Hopper will be leaving me tomorrow! So i let mum in to say Hi! Enjoy!

Hope - I remember this little bed stocked full with babies! 









She was playing with Mimi ! Till she bolted! (Hence Mimis tail lol)









Hopper

















Mimi - Wake me up when this is over! 









Hopper & Mimi

































More To Follow!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Hope, Hopper & Mimi !


















Like Mummy Like Son! 
Looking almost identical! 

























ill just lay on mum! She doesnt mind!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Give me a Kiss Babies!









All together! Yes Mimis there too! lol









Finished! Enjoy!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

He really is the spitting image of his dear mum!! x


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

How precious! I love how Hopper and Mimi have opposite ears standing up. That last picture is my favorite though with Hope and Hopper giving the same look! LOL


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG other than his feet Hoper is the double of his mum! Hes lovely, so glad his new owner has joined the forum! Cant wait to see him grow up and mimi to 

Hope is looking great to xx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww how precious are they!! Love their wee faces. :love7:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Guess said:


> He really is the spitting image of his dear mum!! x


Thank you!  x



IowasAngel said:


> How precious! I love how Hopper and Mimi have opposite ears standing up. That last picture is my favorite though with Hope and Hopper giving the same look! LOL


Oh my yes! That makes them even cuter  lol Thanks



rache said:


> OMG other than his feet Hoper is the double of his mum! Hes lovely, so glad his new owner has joined the forum! Cant wait to see him grow up and mimi to
> 
> Hope is looking great to xx


I know isnt it funny! 
Me too! Thank you x



foggy said:


> Aww how precious are they!! Love their wee faces. :love7:


Thank you Paula!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

These pictures are gorgeous. The pups are just the most adorable.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

precious babies x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

rubia said:


> These pictures are gorgeous. The pups are just the most adorable.


Thank you Rubia! Much appriciated! 



*Princess* said:


> precious babies x


Thank you x


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG how much do Hope & Hopper look alike!?! (Apart from their feet :lol: )


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol! I know Leah!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I love how they have almost the exact same coloring! So adorable! Mimi's adorable too!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Dragonfly said:


> I love how they have almost the exact same coloring! So adorable! Mimi's adorable too!


Thank you!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Aww they are just too cute. Look at little Mimi's face!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Gorgeous photos - I love how Hopper and Hope have the same markings even down to their feet but on opposite sides - so cute! It must be strange most of the pups being gone, but you've earned a rest! Mimi is beautiful


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> Aww they are just too cute. Look at little Mimi's face!


Thank you! See is adorable!  lol



Aquarius said:


> Gorgeous photos - I love how Hopper and Hope have the same markings even down to their feet but on opposite sides - so cute! It must be strange most of the pups being gone, but you've earned a rest! Mimi is beautiful


Thank you Jane! I think its rather funny!  Oh its soo quiet in my house! I miss them all already! At least now i can have proper time with Miss Mimi!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Precious little angels x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you Fizzy! x 

Hopper left this afternoon  !


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Hopper left this afternoon  !


Oh no!! does that mean theres only Mimi left whos staying?
Well at least they all got nice homes


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

And then there was one......

You can have a rest now!! x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep Everyone who has came to taek a baby seems very lovely! If not they wouldnt have taken them! lol

Just Mimi yes! Whos living it up with mummy & Speedys company!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

rache said:


> And then there was one......
> 
> You can have a rest now!! x


Oh your telling me!  lol i spent a whole hour paiting my toe & finger nails earlier! Heaven ... just for the peace! Sad i no! lol x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Flipping heck a whole hour to yourself!! Thats unheard of in my house lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol i know! :d Hence why i took the oppurtunity! lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> ....Just Mimi yes! Whos living it up with mummy & Speedys company!


lovely little Mimi


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

wow look at that size difference, cute kids


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

what dolls! Bet you're sad to Hopper go!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

glad hopper has found a home, they look so cute


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

Geez, I love that lil Hopper. So cute, him and his mother look so cool together! I want a black chi to go with my almost completely white one...haha! Is it hard to watch the babies go, or is it a relief? =P

Edit: Oops, sorry, I should have read everything before I posted, sounds like its more of a relief...ha! =))


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww they are gorgeous!!! Hopper really does look like his mum


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> lovely little Mimi


Haha indeed! Shes been investigating my garden all morning with Speedy & Fifi! Ill have to snap loads of pictures tonight! 



TripleAChihuahuas said:


> wow look at that size difference, cute kids


Thank you! 



MisStingerRN said:


> what dolls! Bet you're sad to Hopper go!


I am  Bless him! He was everyones favourite here!



tulula's mum said:


> glad hopper has found a home, they look so cute


Thank you Tracey! 



CindeRae said:


> Geez, I love that lil Hopper. So cute, him and his mother look so cool together! I want a black chi to go with my almost completely white one...haha! Is it hard to watch the babies go, or is it a relief? =P
> 
> Edit: Oops, sorry, I should have read everything before I posted, sounds like its more of a relief...ha! =))


Haha they'd make a cute pair! Oh bless im sad to see them all leave but never-the-less relieved for "me" time lol well what i get of it! Thank you! 



xSamanthax said:


> Awww they are gorgeous!!! Hopper really does look like his mum


Thank you! Its amazing! Id have loved a white one with black paws like her opposite! Theyd have been a beautiful pair! lol


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

Aww, wish I lived close to ya, would take a chi off your hands.  I can understand how it'd be both a relief and how much you'd miss them! I hope things go well with all the pups and you as well.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes! Now i only have 1 monster running around my ankles not 7! 
Aww id be happy to do that! You can have Kiki to match Cinder! lol
Thank you! Ive had breift updates already

Luke is called Benji
Hopper is called Piba (On the forum)
Harvey is called Arnie
Dustin is called Bracken (On the forum)
Bo is still Bo (On the forum)
Daisy is now Tinkerbell
And of Course Mimi is Mimi! (On the forum)


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for photos,sure we will see lots more photos of Hopper on here when she takes him home (sunday ?)


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

michele said:


> Thanks for photos,sure we will see lots more photos of Hopper on here when she takes him home (sunday ?)


He left yesterday afternoon Michele


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh no Hopper now even emptier for you.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

How sweet - "parting is such sweet sorrow . . ."


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

michele said:


> Oh no Hopper now even emptier for you.


Yep  Puppyless almost!



Suekadue said:


> How sweet - "parting is such sweet sorrow . . ."


Amen! lol


----------

